# photos/video scottish cockapoo meet Feb 2011



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a very wet walk. but was fun to see all the cockapoos together. sorry the photos are so blurry, i have never realy taken photos in the rain. got some damp sleepy cockapoos in our house. 

i think i have snapps of all the cockmapoos, 
my 4
Mitzy & Peppa (B/W & Black puppys)
Wee Molly(in the blanket)
poppy & Rosie (black with harnesses)
Izzy (the poser giving me the "i wat treats eyes")
Teddy (jaket with furr colllar)
Findly(yelow jaket)


Video
http://youtu.be/-5b3wxu_E9Q


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Fabulous photo's Kendall. Maybe next time I can make it too. xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Kendal - I'm glad the photos show how hardy we all are!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh lovely Kendal ....  

Hi our scottish cockapoo friends and your lovely cockapoos ... it was very wet, but sooo lovely for us all to see


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Fab photos, lovely cockapoos and such an array of coats


----------



## Karrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, they are brilliant. What a lovely bunch! Wish I'd been there.

Thanks for photos


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Very wet but also very wonderful to meet everyone and their dogs.

My poor wee droont rats were the reason I didnt stay for a coffee, felt they had been wet to the bone for long enough and I needed to get them home to dry off.

I've always thought it was Peppa that spent a lot of time trying to climb my legs but from the photos I now know its Mitzy! Hopefully it will settle down as she gets more confident out and about.

A bit of sun and it would have been perfect.

Looking forward to doing it all again


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Great photos! I think it is great that you all get together and the 'poos get to play - Scarlett is jealous! lol


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Fantastic photos ... looks like a good time was had by all despite the rain. What a hardy lot you are!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How cute!! Its such a pity it was so wet for you all but it looks like you had loads of fun anyway xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great photos!  Such a shame that the weather wasn't better for you but looks like you still had fun!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a wee video from the walk, had to faff about getting it off my phone. 

http://youtu.be/-5b3wxu_E9Q


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just a little video.

It always amazes me how well Cockapoo's get on. It made the long trip worth while.


http://youtu.be/avrw5pxFSGg


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice video, Colin - the cockapoos had no problem with one another at all, not a cross word/bark They are great wee dogs. Weather has cleared up here today - very cold but bright - sod's law at work but it was good to see everyone and the poos.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

strof51 said:


> Just a little video.
> 
> It always amazes me how well Cockapoo's get on. It made the long trip worth while.
> 
> ...



lol thats my wee brother shouting "woo hoo cockapoo land" even i didnt exspect that. he has always got the be the center of attention.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought that was very cute and funny of him He was a cheery wee soul in all that rain.


----------

